# Datum in mysql DB eintragen



## ihop (6. Juni 2006)

Erst mal Sorry wenn jemand meint das den thread schon gibt aber bei der Suche hatte ich nichts passendes gefunden.

ich habe da ein formular
Ein kleiner Auszug davon:

```
<tr>
  <td>Datum:</td>
  <td>
  <input type=\"text\" name=\"event_datumjahr\" size=\"4\" maxlength=\"4\" value=\"YYYY\">.
  <input type=\"text\" name=\"event_datummonat\" size=\"2\" maxlength=\"2\" value=\"MM\">.
  <input type=\"text\" name=\"event_datumtag\" size=\"2\" maxlength=\"2\" value=\"DD\">&nbsp;
  <input type=\"text\" name=\"event_datumstunde\" size=\"2\" maxlength=\"2\" value=\"HH\">:
  <input type=\"text\" name=\"event_datumminute\" size=\"2\" maxlength=\"2\" value=\"MM\"></td>
  </tr>
```

Diese Werte möchte ich gern als Datum eintragen (Mysql Spalte ist Timestamp)
diesbezüglich  gehe ich dann so vor 

```
$timestamp = mktime($_POST['event_datumstunde'], $_POST['event_datumminute'], 0, $_POST['event_datummonat'], $_POST['event_datumtag'], $_POST['event_datumjahr']);

  $date_formatiert = date("t.m.y H:i:s", $timestamp);

  $dba = mysql_connect($DatabaseHost, $DatabaseUser, $DatabasePassword);
  mysql_select_db($Database,$dba);    
  $sql = "INSERT INTO event_kalender (ort,veranstaltung,beschreibung,adresse,ak,vvk,internet,flyer,datum) VALUES ('$_POST[event_ort]','$_POST[event_veranstaltung]','$_POST[event_beschreibung]','0','$_POST[event_ak]','$_POST[event_vvk]','$_POST[event_internet]','0','$date_formatiert')";
  $result = mysql_query($sql,$dba);        
  mysql_close ();
```

nur schreibt er mir dann das 2031-07-05 21:00:00 in die DB
woran kann das liegen
was auch interresant sein könnte ist die eingabe
Jahr:2005
Monat:07
Tag:07

Stunde: 21
Minute:00

hoffe ihr könnt mir hierbei weiter helfen


----------



## RS9999 (6. Juni 2006)

Warum speicherst Du nicht den timestamp in die Datenbank.
Anschließend kannst Du diesen mit PHP sehr gut nach Deinen
Wünschen bearbeiten.

Siehe Bild:


----------

